# Dealing with freeloaders



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A barista at a local cafe was talking to me about freeloaders today

There are a number of regulars who seem to 'expect' free coffee when the cafe does not even have a loyalty scheme running.

The chain stores in their town offer the cards and seem to be winning business based on this fact.

The cafe may look to offer a scheme in the future but beleives their coffee is of a better standard the the rest and sees no reason to meet their demands at this point in time.

They have not lost custom as a result of sticking to their guns but are worried about doing so.

Has your cafe been in a similar position?

Do you have a number of regulars who expect a free cup every so often?


----------



## Hugo (Aug 3, 2008)

I had a regular corner me at the Bar the other day and tell me I should run a loyalty scheme for the likes of her teenage kids, buy five get one free type of thing.

I told her I'd thought about it, but had no plans.

I don't have any plans. I make good coffee, properly. I have no competition to speak of, not in quality terms anyway, not even in price terms. Why would I start giving away drinks.

If I was to be blunt to my customers I'd probabaly say something like: "If you want a loyalty card scheme, you may be able to find it somewhere that serves badly made, expensive yet cheap coffee in chipped, stained cups or better still, styrofoam. You'll also be able to buy factory made, plastic wrapped muffins with a years shelf life, sit at a dirty table surrounded by other dirty tables and be patronised by the messages on the walls about italian passion, quality guarantees and value for money. The staff will be clueless about coffee but will stamp your card for you....

A notable chain with such a loyalty scheme has the catchy phrase 'no crema, no serva' in one of it's many booklets. This is in reference their stellar espresso standards.... I rest my case.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

We run a loyalty card scheme, buy 8, 9th free. Our main problem is Nexus workers (Nexus is who we rent our spot from) expecting a discout because they work for the people we pay. Our usualy response is "...if you get us discounted metro tickets", to which they usually bugger off, then come back when they realise how crap the competition's tea and coffee is.

I think that loyalty cards are a great scheme for some places, and a terrible idea for others. In Hugo's case he's right, there's no reason for a cafe of such a standard, and with no real competition, to give drinks for free. However, in an outlying train station with three cafes and a Starbucks within walking distance, and the city centre a ten minute walk away, a loyalty card scheme can really benefit a business. In the end it's all down to what works.

Another path is to build up a relationship with the regulars, and front them the occasional drink. This is more tricky, but with the right people goes a long way. Get it wrong though and people start taking the piss.


----------



## Hugo (Aug 3, 2008)

You're absolutely right, I was being a tad facetious....

Loyalty schemes work in some situations, though not in mine. I tend to give drinks away to customers as and when I feel like it...though wierdly I give more to Tristan than anyone else....and he's a home barista!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

no crema no serva.... its funny that, because I read that once in Nero









I returned my espresso and asked them to define crema! Got asked to leave!


----------



## Hugo (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone remember how to pull a shot without crema?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

ah ha!! I do actually Hugo. When you're in a rush and lose track, start a group going with a spent puck in, that has virtually no crema!

Aside from that, from a Nero point of view, pull an 11 second shot, from 6 month old beans without a flush! They are experts, you should ask them









Chris


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hugo said:


> I had a regular corner me at the Bar the other day and tell me I should run a loyalty scheme for the likes of her teenage kids, buy five get one free type of thing.
> 
> I told her I'd thought about it, but had no plans.
> 
> ...










I agree whole heartedly!


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

We offer card scheme at the cafe I work at. I don't mind stamping the card, I'd rather we didn't do freebies (I suppose it's to "keep up" with large chains offering similar deals)

What does annoy me is when people insist they didn't get the "stamps" last time. But I'd never kick up a fuss. As long as the customer is sat down with their drink and happy, so am I. Much rather that and they got their freebie slightly early, than a dispute, unhappy customers and a scene, for the sake of a few quid.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Everyone seems to want/expect something for nothing, I don't work in the coffee sector but I sell the machines and pretty much anything that can be found in a cafe/restaurant and all the time I get customers being toolish wanting something for nothing or discount just because they spent a few pounds with us.....those folk usually end up with a "sorry unless you spend £1500 over a fixed period we can't offer you discount" where I get some really polite and un-pushy customers who appreciate the service we give and they end up parting with a lot less money............


----------

